# i need tool to get ati video ram usage



## atino (Nov 23, 2004)

i need to monitor the real usage of my ati v-ram during gaming..
there is no tools with this function!argh!  
thanks!


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd say use grabbers & a digital multimeter since I doubt that ati implemented a voltage monitoring chip ala winbond on their cards


----------



## Erroneus (Nov 28, 2004)

I believe he do not wants the voltage but how much of the ram is used ingame.


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 29, 2004)

SiSoft Sandra can report the amount of RAM used.. but I'm not sure about in-game reading though.. might severely affect the performance..


----------



## Erroneus (Nov 29, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> SiSoft Sandra can report the amount of RAM used.. but I'm not sure about in-game reading though.. might severely affect the performance..


It can repport how much video ram i used?? We are not talking about system ram, but the ram on his radeon card.


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes.. Video RAM.. I've seen some options in it.. but I've forgot which one though..


----------



## Erroneus (Nov 30, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Yes.. Video RAM.. I've seen some options in it.. but I've forgot which one though..


Oh cool, gotta try it out then


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Dec 2, 2004)

I too would like to know some actual RAM usage stats for my 256MB 9800XT.  I think this would be useful to verify that everything fits in there during games.  Sandra will report the current amount used, but it doesn't really help us because you can't see it during the game because you'd have to exit or tab back to the desktop, 

We need something (like ATITool!) to track maximum amount that was in use at any one time.


----------



## TheJuice (Dec 4, 2004)

What would really be cool is a graph on ATItool similar to the tempurature graph that can be disabled or enabled just the same. Perhaps one on the right side of ATItool that shrinks the core\mem sliders to fit next to the temp graph?    Although I doubt its possible to get a reading from the card for mem usage.


----------



## Todd33 (Dec 4, 2004)

That would be nice, to log it like the temps. I'd like to know if games like EQ2 and Doom III are really using over 128MB when they say they are in the options. It would also be fun to see how texture compression affect things.


----------



## foreignkid (Dec 6, 2004)

I was actually in the middle of writing a program that could tell that, and it is somewhat straightforward.. but some other things have come up in my life right now...the source code was destroyed in a storm that killed some of my hard drives, and also totalled my car. Check out what I had: http://vrt.cranenerds.com .

I may continue this project at a later date.

I suggest the 'latest beta.'


----------



## Erroneus (Dec 6, 2004)

foreignkid said:
			
		

> I was actually in the middle of writing a program that could tell that, and it is somewhat straightforward.. but some other things have come up in my life right now...the source code was destroyed in a storm that killed some of my hard drives, and also totalled my car. Check out what I had: http://vrt.cranenerds.com .
> 
> I may continue this project at a later date.
> 
> I suggest the 'latest beta.'



404....

Update: Seems to be working in IE though


----------

